# Know Your Temps: spikeygcps2



## mthrnite (Apr 21, 2007)

*pant pant pant pant pant pant pant pant pant pant pant pant pant pant
*







*..time for another round of Know Your Temps! The Temp being questioned during this session is spikeygcps2!*

For those of you that are new to the game, here are the rules:

---> One user will be put on the questioning stand every two days. Users may sign-up/volunteer for each weekly spot [but more on that later].

---> Once that user's week of questioning starts anybody can ask that user any 3 questions they want via posting on the thread. These questions can be about anything. Personal life, GBAtemp/internet life, pet peeves, musical tastes, "what if" situations... ANYTHING! (Please post all 3 of your questions at once, in one solid post)

---> Upon receiving questions, the user that is in the spotlight can answer them at anytime, as long as it's before their week is up.

This quirky little activity will help us get to know our fellow Tempers even better in an exciting, chaotic manner!

*spikeygcps2's session begins 4-21-07 and ends the night of 4-22-07.*

Upcoming Sessions:
[4-23-07 to 4-24-07] >>> JPH1120
[4-25-07 to 4-26-07] >>> Sil3n7
[4-27-07 to 4-28-07] >>> filozof
[4-29-07 to 4-30-07] >>> mr_blonde_88
[5-1-07 to 5-2-07] >>> Mewgia
[5-3-07 to 5-4-07] >>> Psyfira
[5-5-07 to 5-6-07] >>> lagman
[5-7-07 to 5-8-07] >>> Jax
[5-9-07 to 5-10-07] >>> m_babble
[5-11-07 to 5-12-07] >>> Harsky
[5-13-07 to 5-14-07] >>> Magenta
[5-15-07 to 5-16-07] >>> hankchill
[5-17-07 to 5-18-07] >>> rice151
[5-19-07 to 5-20-07] >>> shaunj66
[5-21-07 to 5-22-07] >>> sinkhead
[5-23-07 to 5-24-07] >>> nileyg
[5-25-07 to 5-26-07] >>> Caoimhin
[5-27-07 to 5-28-07] >>> Legend

Past _Know Your Temps_ Sessions:
>>> Linkiboy
>>> RayorDragonFall
>>> VVoltz
>>> nloding
>>> DarkRamza
>>> Opium
>>> OSW
>>> rambozotheclown
>>> shadowboy
>>> AshuraZero
>>> Gaisuto
>>> Orc
>>> bobitos
>>> mthrnite
>>> juggernaut911
>>> Qpido
>>> 754boy
>>> ShadowXP
>>> Qrayzie
>>> dafatkid27
>>> iza
>>> tshu
>>> Kyoji
>>> Mortenga
>>> .TakaM
>>> The Last Spartan
>>> Gamerman1723
>>> [M]artin

PM *mthrnite* ( link ) if you're interested in being featured on an upcoming session of Know Your Temps. Once your PM has been received, you can look for your name on an updated _Upcoming Sessions_ List in next round's thread.


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Apr 21, 2007)

1. Do you like hugs in the end or not? 
2. What do you think of me? Lol, yes... I'm cruel for asking that question and putting you in a tight spot "Mwahaha..".
3. Can you do anything that others cant? (Special ability or whatever).


----------



## m|kk| (Apr 21, 2007)

1. If you could only have one right now, would you want Mother 3 localized or Animal Crossing Wii and why?

2. If you could be reincarnated as a Pokemon, which would you be? Would you let me keep you in a ball and shout, "I choose YOU!!!"? Would you "listen" to me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. What do you want for dinner? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I love you  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Forever yours,


----------



## Spikey (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> 1. Do you like hugs in the end or not?
> 2. What do you think of me? Lol, yes... I'm cruel for asking that question and putting you in a tight spot "Mwahaha..".
> 3. Can you do anything that others cant? (Special ability or whatever).
> 
> ...


1. My answer _would be_ Animal Crossing Wii because I want that game now and I know eventually that either mother3.org or starmen.net would translate Mother 3, *HOWEVER*, after further thinking about it I realized that Animal Crossing Wii would not be much fun without others to play on Wi-Fi, and obviously obtaining it RIGHT NOW would mean no one else would have it yet.... cause it's not out.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So my answer is Mother 3 localized, but with emphasis on the fact that I'd want to have Animal Crossing Wii if other people around the world all got it too.

2. I think I'd be a Squirtle.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Big fan of the original 151 Pokemon. That's where it all began! Squirtle was just the best out of all those originals, and also my starter Pokemon. Squirtle Squirtle Squirtle. And I suppose...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 maybe...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd let you keep me in a ball and shout that... but... That's only because I love you!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And I'd listen to you only most of the time.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There will be times that I won't listen!

3. Something with grease for dinner please! Yum!


----------



## dice (Apr 21, 2007)

1. How do you feel knowing that most people won't notice this topic and will be playing pokemon instead?


----------



## Spikey (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(dice @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> 1. How do you feel knowing that most people won't notice this topic and will be playing pokemon instead?


1. I've been fearing that Pokemon would ruin my Know Your Temps... GAR!

I had the same thought by the way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know that people will be too busy playing Pokemon to ask questions... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I feel special that at least you... RayorDragonFall, and, most of all, my wife Mikki (Magenta) at least asked me questions.


----------



## lagman (Apr 21, 2007)

*What do I need to do to find a girl like yours -Gamer, cool, she can´t love you more,etc.-?
*Should I buy a 360, a Wii, or save more and buy a car?
*Favorite 5 albums evar.
*Favorite Ice Cream flavor -flavo*u*r?


----------



## Spikey (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> *What do I need to do to find a girl like yours -Gamer, cool, she can´t love you more,etc.-?
> *Should I buy a 360, a Wii, or save more and buy a car?
> *Favorite 5 albums evar.
> *Favorite Ice Cream flavor -flavo*u*r?


1. No idea. I met her playing the NDS on Wi-Fi by being friendly with people who wanted to exchange codes and play. Played some Animal Crossing, Metroid Prime Hunters, and Mario Kart DS. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. I'd say go for the car, but I say that because I can't drive and that's what *I* would want the most right now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have a Wii though, and its got a modchip and that's been nice. Going back and playing some GCN games I've missed out on while still having the ability to get the newer ones is hella nice. X-Box 360 is a great choice out of the next gen consoles though because it's probably got the best library right now I'd say. I don't have one though so I don't know from experience. 
3. Well, I don't listen to much music so placing albums would be difficult for me. I prefer a lot of the album projects for game music rearrangements at ocremix.org though. Especially the Sonic 3 & Knuckles one. Mega nice.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4. Ice Cream? Chocolate Peanut Butter Cup! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And it's especially good if there's lots of peanut butter in it and little peanut butter cups is also always nice, though I usually eat the Turkey Hill brand which doesn't have those in it. Anyways, yumyum!


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 21, 2007)

1. Backflip or frontflip?
2. Horse or dolphin?
3. If a monkey were to be juggling fire axes on a unicycle whilst on a trampoline what would Godzilla favour as cereal?
4. One fine day in the middle of the night two dead men got up to fight.
Back to back they faced each other, drew their swords and shot each other.
Do you agree?


----------



## Spikey (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(FAST6191 @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> 1. Backflip or frontflip?
> 2. Horse or dolphin?
> 3. If a monkey were to be juggling fire axes on a unicycle whilst on a trampoline what would Godzilla favour as cereal?
> 4. One fine day in the middle of the night two dead men got up to fight.
> ...


1. Backflip, because John Freeman does them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. Dolphins because they would thank us for all the fish if they ever had to leave earth.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3. Quisp.
4. No.


----------



## m|kk| (Apr 21, 2007)

PokeBump


----------



## [M]artin (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Magenta @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> PokeBump


Thanks for that, stupid Pokemans are conquering the planet...

*1. Favorite Wii Channel?

2. What's Mikki's best dish? [secretrecipeplz]

3. Favorite candy?*


----------



## Spikey (Apr 22, 2007)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Apr 21 2007, 04:47 PM)]*1. Favorite Wii Channel?
> 
> 2. What's Mikki's best dish? [secretrecipeplz]
> 
> 3. Favorite candy?*


1. The disc channel cause that's where I play all my GCN and Wii games! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. Mikki's best dish would probably be... nilla wafer banana pudding I suppose. Pretty yummy! Sry, no secretz here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3. Favorite candy is Peanut Butter M&M's hands down! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 2nd fav is Reese's and 3rd is Peanut Butter Twix. (Anyone else noticing something here? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## m|kk| (Apr 22, 2007)

Martin - there's a reason I don't cook much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Check out this video... I'm the one "cooking" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pardon the shaky videography... blame Spikey for that


----------



## Costello (Apr 22, 2007)

1. ever considered a possible spikey jr ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (none of my business..)
2. do you consider yourself the happiest man on earth?
3. does it bother you when I caress miki?


----------



## AeroScap (Apr 22, 2007)

That is one unhappy hotdog!

1. Pepsi or Coke?
2. Ipod or Another MP3 player?
3. What is your favourite family guy quote?


----------



## Bowser128 (Apr 22, 2007)

1. Are you really Spikey?
2. GC or PS2?
3. Mthrmite, love it or loathe it?


----------



## Spikey (Apr 22, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> 1. ever considered a possible spikey jr ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. Yes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. NDS  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3. What is this Mthr*m*ite you speak of?


----------



## m|kk| (Apr 22, 2007)

QUOTE(spikeygcps2 @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Costello @ Apr 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > 3. does it bother you when I caress miki?
> ...



Who's "miki"??!!


----------



## lagman (Apr 22, 2007)

~=* Magenta (aka m|kk|) *=~


----------



## m|kk| (Apr 22, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> ~=* Magenta (aka m|kk|) *=~



I have 2 k's


----------



## Spikey (Apr 22, 2007)

QUOTE(Magenta @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(spikeygcps2 @ Apr 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Costello @ Apr 21 2007 said:
> ...


The name you were born with?


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 22, 2007)

1. How the hell do you know about Quisp (young mthrnite's favorite cereal?)
2. If the store runs out of Quisp, do you buy Quake, or Quangaroos?
3. If you were to throw a New Years Eve party, would it involve aerosol cheese?


----------



## m|kk| (Apr 22, 2007)

QUOTE(spikeygcps2 @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> The name you were born with?Â



Oh yeah  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I forgot about that.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My name was originally "Miki" but my parents had it legally changed in the 4th grade because people kept saying "mikey". Bleh. So, it's now Mikki with 2 k's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But this thread isn't about me


----------



## Spikey (Apr 22, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> 1. How the hell do you know about Quisp (young mthrnite's favorite cereal?)
> 2. If the store runs out of Quisp, do you buy Quake, or Quangaroos?
> 3. If you were to throw a New Years Eve party, would it involve aerosol cheese?


1. Because at some places you can still buy it around here(Philadelphia), but it's very rare! I prefer it over Cap'n Crunch because it does not slice the hell out of the insides of my mouth... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. Never heard off Quangaroos, so I'd have to say Quake because it was advertised with Quisp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3. Yes


----------



## Shinji (Apr 22, 2007)

1.  Will you show me your pokemans?
2.  Where were you on the night of April 20th, 2007 at 9pm?  *shines spotlight on your eyes*
3.  Where do you plan on taking your next vacation at?


----------



## [M]artin (Apr 22, 2007)

QUOTE(Magenta @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> Martin - there's a reason I don't cook much
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Roffles! You guys can cook me some of your signature *Hot-Dog-less Hot Dogs* anytime!


----------



## lagman (Apr 22, 2007)

Bonus:





You have 2, can I have one?





What game is this?





What on earth is this?

Ain´t HL2 really cool?


EDIT:


			
				Martin said:
			
		

> ***************************************************
> Know Your Temps >>> spikeygcps2 [vs Pokemans]
> ***************************************************











  Go Spike, Go!


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 22, 2007)

QUOTE(spikeygcps2 @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> 3. What is this Mthr*m*ite you speak of?Â


( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Spikey (Apr 22, 2007)

Shinji said:


> 1.Â Will you show me your pokemans?
> 2.Â Where were you on the night of April 20th, 2007 at 9pm?Â *shines spotlight on your eyes*
> 3.Â Where do you plan on taking your next vacation at?


1. I'll take a pic and edit them in later. Let me show you them!
2. Between you and me... I'd like to keep it between you and me.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3. Hopefully on another cruise at some point soon.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				[M said:
			
		

> artin,Apr 21 2007, 07:42 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean *Mikki* will cook you that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can assure you I'll get it on the bun... off centered...



lagman said:


> Bonus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. No, I worked very hard to get those... Won them in crane games... EVIL crane games!!! Never got me the Donkey Kong that was in there too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. Toejam & Earl, only the best game EVER! If you have a Wii, get it on your virtual console.
3. That would be a Wii game disc holder... I never noticed how it glowed like so! XD Usually only notice the ominous cat figures in the backgrounds of the pics with their EVIL EYES!
4. HL2 is more fun when you can play it and show it of on the 42" at the same time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






mthrnite said:


> spikeygcps2 said:
> 
> 
> > 3. What is this Mthr*m*ite you speak of?Â
> ...


----------



## Spikey (Apr 22, 2007)

My Pokemans




Let me show you them!

EDIT: Updated with new pic!


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 22, 2007)

U PLAY TOO MUCH POKEMANS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My Pokemans are at about half those levels...
The end.


----------



## tshu (Apr 22, 2007)

1) How many cookies do you think you could eat right now?
2) How many cookies do you think you could eat if you had a glass of milk??
3) How many glasses of milk could you drink if you had a cookie?


----------



## Spikey (Apr 22, 2007)

QUOTE(tshu @ Apr 22 2007 said:


> 1) How many cookies do you think you could eat right now?
> 2) How many cookies do you think you could eat if you had a glass of milk??
> 3) How many glasses of milk could you drink if you had a cookie?


1. Only 5 or 6, not so hungry right now...
2. Maybe 10. Milk is yummy!
3. 2 or 3.


----------



## ReyVGM (Apr 22, 2007)

Some ppl here own, but I'm not naming any names.


----------



## nileyg (Apr 22, 2007)

* Which smilie is teh 1337357?
* What is your favorite book?
* Will you type that entire book here for all of GBAtemp to enjoy?


----------



## Spikey (Apr 23, 2007)

QUOTE(nileyg @ Apr 22 2007 said:


> * Which smilie is teh 1337357?
> * What is your favorite book?
> * Will you type that entire book here for all of GBAtemp to enjoy?


1. None!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy.
3. No...


----------



## Shinji (Apr 23, 2007)

QUOTE(ReyVGM @ Apr 22 2007 said:


> Some ppl here own, but I'm not naming any names.


Um, could you please put that in the form of a question?

Spikey...I second Mewgias comment


----------



## AeroScap (Apr 23, 2007)

1.Can you find the funniest picture from here?
http://kontraband.com/show/show.asp?ID=4815
2. Do you think you can make one equally funny?
3. Can you show us your best attempt?


----------



## Dirtie (Apr 23, 2007)

1. Where'd spikeygcn go :/


----------



## Spikey (Apr 23, 2007)

QUOTE(AeroScap @ Apr 22 2007 said:


> 1.Can you find the funniest picture from here?
> http://kontraband.com/show/show.asp?ID=4815
> 2. Do you think you can make one equally funny?
> 3. Can you show us your best attempt?
> ...








 I don't know!


----------



## AeroScap (Apr 23, 2007)

Lol it's kinda cross-eyed!

"is he looking at me? or is he looking at you?
is he looking at me? or is he looking at you???"

(the no charles get out of my head one is hilarious that and the mechanic kitty says danger to the manifold!!)


----------



## Spikey (Apr 23, 2007)

QUOTE(AeroScap @ Apr 22 2007 said:


> Lol it's kinda cross-eyed!
> 
> "is he looking at me? or is he looking at you?
> is he looking at me? or is he looking at you???"
> ...


Ya, it's funny cause I always joke and say he's retard, and then this picture comes out of him. XD Anyways! Back to pokemans!


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 23, 2007)

*---> This session has ended. The next session can be found here! *


----------



## VVoltz (Apr 1, 2009)

Can I ask you something?


----------



## [M]artin (Apr 1, 2009)

Did you ever, in your wildest fantasies, see yourself becoming (and I quote) "The gay recurring host of GBAtemp's Podcast, Tempcast."?



Spoiler: Umm



"He also likes Rock Band..."





Spoiler: Yea



...a lot.


----------

